# New Wobbly Model Syndrome comic online



## Tarkon

Number 5 is online 

http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

hope you like it!
for those who haven't seen it yet, there are Facebook and Twitter buttons, so you can see when I upload a new comic. I'm also working on a RSS Feed.

greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Azwaz

Yeah, fair play, they are pretty good. I just had a look through them all : )

How long does it take you to churn one of those out, I want to know how often to check it out.


----------



## Tarkon

at the moment, i'm trying 2 each week. upload days are sunday and wednesday


----------



## Ninjurai

Rofl... +rep


----------



## Tarkon

Comic Nr. 6 is online (http://wobblymodel.weebly.com)
The Downside of being a Leader...

Also: there is now a possibility to follow the comic updates with an RSS Feed.
Still available are the Facebook and Twitter links.

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## maddermax

Not bad, not bad at all :good:

keep 'em coming


----------



## Tarkon

Number 7 is online
The origin of many things.

http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Hope you like it!

Greetz
Tarkon

Follow the comics on Facebook, Twitter or RSS


----------



## Doelago

Haha, pretty good!


----------



## Tarkon

There is a new Wobbly Model Syndrome comic online. Number 8: Not everything is what it seems.
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com
I'd like to thank everyone for all the support and enthusiasm I receive.

Hope you enjoy it!

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Djinn24

I wish you would get these out more often lol funny stuff. You should joined in with the community here at Heresy more!


----------



## Tarkon

I uploaded a new comic today. Nr. 9: Enhancing the senses.

http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon

Follow the comics on Twitter and Facebook, or subscribe with RSS


----------



## Tarkon

There is a new comic for you to enjoy

Nr. 10: It's all a misunderstanding.
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## arumichic

Lol! Love all of these. I've been semi-inspired by them and have started to draw little comic scenes on our fridge's dry erase board.


----------



## Tarkon

Two new comics for you, uploaded right from the sunny France where I'm spending my holidays.
Nr11 & Nr12

http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Djinn24

Haha, good one. These keep getting better and better.


----------



## Tarkon

That latest Wobbly Model Syndrome comic is online.

Nr. 13: A strong handshake.
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Enjoy this "bloody" episode 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

A new comic is to be found on the website. The Tyranids are back in town!

Nr 14: Eyes bigger than the stomach
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Enjoy!

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

The Ultramarines encounter something strange today in the new Wobbly Model Syndrome comic (Nr 15).

Check it out at Wobbly Model Syndrome

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Lastik

Bookmarked! I love reading strips during the dead hours at work :biggrin:


----------



## Dusty's Corner

Awesome, we love comics


----------



## Tarkon

Nr 16 "The Way to Damnation" is now online.


Something is confusing the Black Legionnair.

I'd like to thank all the people who have been so supportive about the comics. That really motivates me to keep it up 
Hope you like this one!

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## TheSpore

These were great definatly brightened my day


----------



## Tarkon

Uploaded a new comic today.
Nr 17 "Communication Problems"
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

You better make sure you understand your boss' orders 

Enjoy!
Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## InkedDnA

I'LL CRUSH YOUR BLOOD!! Nice work, really funny.


----------



## Tarkon

New Wobbly Model Syndrome comic online!
The greatest mystery in the galaxy finally revealed!

Nr. 18 The demise of II and XI
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

The space wolves get a phone call of "doom" in the 
new Wobbly Model Syndrome comic.

Nr 19 Sorry, wrong number

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

The milestone of 20 is reached.
Comic #20 "Blind Faith" is online + I uploaded some downloadable wallpapers.
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

Nr 22 is online.
"Not much bang for your buck"

http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Kaptin Ork and his snazzgun encounter a 'Oomie!

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Varakir

Just been back and read the last few I missed, awesome work mate


----------



## Tarkon

Another wednesday, another comic.

"Nr 22: Too soon?" is now live at the website!
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

The birthday of two things today:
I finally finished my Genestealer cult army, so I made a comic to go along with it 

Nr 23: Idiots for hire.

Comic: http://wobblymodel.weebly.com
Army: http://batreps.weebly.com/genestealer-cult1.html

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online now!

Nr 24: It's what's beneath the outer layer that counts.
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Beware of people asking all kinds of questions 

Enjoy!

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

Hold your breath for a new comic (literally)

Nr 25: Something smells fishy!
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Have fun 
Tarkon


----------



## SGMAlice

:laugh:

Awesome work, as always 

SGMAlice


----------



## Klomster

LOVE the inquisition one.

Made my day, and it's only 1.30 in the morning.

Although i will get my warhound today, so.... the dat will only get better!!!

Cheers! +rep, and other goodies to you!


----------



## Tarkon

New WMS comic online:

Nr 26: It's all a matter of opinion.
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Djinn24

HAHA that new one is brilliant.


----------



## Tarkon

"Nr. 27: Big is Best!" is now live at the website!

http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

The Feral Orks join the WMS-parade!

Have fun 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New Wobbly Model Syndrome comic online:

Nr. 28: Keep your work and personal life separated.
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Don't let your work grow on you 

Hope you like it!
Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## xenobiotic

It's precisely that kind of transformation I fear everytime I go to work in the morning (currently working at a hospital)! :wink:

Lovely comic, been following it since the first one! Keep them coming!


----------



## Tarkon

Your Sunday WMS Comic is now online 

Nr. 29: You are what you eat.
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Enjoy!

Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 30: Heavy Traffic
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Hope you enjoy it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Midge913

loving these man! got a good laugh out of quite a few of them.


----------



## Tarkon

The new WMS-comic is online!

Nr. 31: Keep it Secret. Keep it Safe.
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Don't put too much trust in your idols 

Hope you like it!

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Midge913

Another good one mate!!!!


----------



## Tarkon

There is a new Wobbly Model Syndrome comic to be seen at:

http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Nr. 32: The Voice of Reason

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Midge913

HAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!! :rofl: Nice one!


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online today!

Nr 33: Immortality, but different...
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Eternity can be a looong time!

Hope you enjoy it! 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

This week's Wednesday comic is online:

Nr 34: When the grass seems greener...
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

Rise and shine, the sunday WMS-comic is online 

Nr 35: Dead men walking
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Hope you enjoy

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Varakir

These are getting stronger and stronger, top work mate :so_happy:


----------



## Tarkon

New WobblyModelSyndrome comic online

Nr 36: Fiery Puns
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

I made this comic as a tribute to the Canadian soldiers in Afghanistan who contacted me a few days ago saying how much they liked the comics and they wanted to see some Salamanders 

Btw: if you're not familiar with the Batman & Robin movie, check out:





Hope you enjoy it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## TheSpore

These are just funny as hell man keep it up


----------



## Tarkon

Sunday's comic is now online:

Nr 37: Might of the Imperium!
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Only pick fights with someone you can take!

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online today:

Nr 38: a long nap
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Can you spot the imperial Jawa  He was completely incidental

Hope you like it!

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Djinn24

The newest one is great, had a good LOL at that one.


----------



## Midge913

The newest one is fantastic!!!


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online:

Nr. 39: Trixty Tricks!
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

I uploaded one today because I'll be at an event tomorrow, playing a big Apocalypse game all day, without any time to make a comic 

Hope you like it!

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New WMS-comic online:

Nr 40: Friendly Fire
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Hope you enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

There is a new WMS-comic online!

Nr 41: Misplaced Hopes
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Also: a new comic navigation system! Hope you find it better then before.

And hope you enjoy the comic 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Midge913

LMAO!!! That one got me chuckling.


----------



## Tarkon

Shield your eyes for the new WMS-comic!

Nr 42: An Evil Eye
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Haskanael

yay a new one!

and again its genious XD


----------



## Tarkon

Uploaded a new comic today:

Nr 43. OMG Plasma Pew Pew Pew
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Maybe put on some rubber gloves...

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

Wednesday's comic is online:

Nr 44: Short Circuit
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Hope you enjoy it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

There is a new WMS-comic online:

Nr. 45: Noisy Neighbours
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Protect your eardrums

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

Another mystery solved in the new WMS-comic:

Nr 46: Shock Therapy
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## TheSpore

so all this time mephistion wasnt in a state of rage just had a chicken bone in his throat that explains quite a bit. lol


----------



## Midge913

Another good one Tarkon! Got a good chuckle out of it.


----------



## Tarkon

Because they have something to celebrate:

Nr 47: Update Available
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Update your virus scanners

Hope you like it!

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Midge913

Nice one Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online:

Nr 48: Eternal Servitude
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Midge913

hahahaha!


----------



## Tarkon

This weeks sunday comic is online:

NR 49: Access Denied
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

Wobbly Model Syndrome's 50th comic is online!

Nr 50: Boob Job
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Hope you enjoy the change 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

Today's comic is uploaded:

Nr 51: Misconception
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Better not to judge so soon!

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

There is a new Wobbly Model Syndrome comic online:

Nr 52: Subscription Fee
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

There is always an easier way!

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

Today's comic is online!

Nr 53: Ray-diation
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Techmarine Ray has something shiny and new...

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

There is a new WMS-comic online:

Nr 54: Artificial Humour
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online:

Nr 55: Gifted
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Don't be greedy...

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Dagmire

Oh great, I cant wait to read it


----------



## Tarkon

New WMS-comic online:

Nr 56: To Collect, or Not To Collect?
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

That's the question 

Hope you like it! 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

Your Sunday's WMS-comic is now online!

Nr 57: Artificial Swearing
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online:

Nr 58: Constipation
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Nothing gross 

Hope you like it!

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Midge913

I got a good chuckle out of that one!


----------



## Khorne's Fist

Some funny stuff on there. Well done.


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online:

Nr 59: Mother's Love
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Featuring: Ghazghkull's Mom, the terror of all (future) girlfriends

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## ThoseKrazyKasrkin

Funny as ever


----------



## Tarkon

Up early today, so a good time as any to update the comics:

Nr 60: A Sticky Escape
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Don't run too far...

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## TheSpore

Dude, have one creative mind in which non shall ever understand, but this stuff is just freaking great keep it up


----------



## Tarkon

A Merry Christmas to you all!

And to show I really mean it:

Nr 61: Merry Christmas
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

All the best to you and your family!

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online

Nr 62: Job's A Good 'Un!
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Hope he has health insurance!

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

To everyone who has been so supportive for Wobbly Model Syndrome over the last few months: A very happy 2012!

Nr 63: Happy New Year!
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

May all your wishes come true!

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

Christmas holiday is almost over and it's back to school for the kids, even superhuman ons!

Nr 64: School Sick
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New WMS-comic online:

Nr 65: A Thousand Books
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Ahriman knows best!

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

A new WobblyModelSyndrome comic is online:

Nr 66: Second Opinion
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

Today's comic is online!

Nr 67: Couch Potato
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

There is a new Wobbly Model Syndrome comic online:

Nr 68: Slice And Dice
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Watch your feet!

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Insanity

These are great keep'em coming


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online:

Nr 69: Quick Thinking
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

What every good commander can do...

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

Today's new Wobbly Model Syndrome comic is online:

Nr 70: Personality Switch
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Midge913

Another nice one Tarkon!


----------



## Djinn24

Haha I like that one. Though as an eldar player the Runes of Seeing was a particular favorite of mine.


----------



## Tarkon

New Wobbly Model Syndrome comic online:

Nr 71: Healthy Obsession
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Today's special character is extra "special"

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

There is a new Wobbly Model Syndrome comic uploaded:

Nr 72: May We Burn Her?
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Hide your nose warts!

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Midge913

hahahaha! Nice one mate!


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online:

Nr 73: Harsh Words
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

A new Wobbly Model Syndrome comic just went online

Nr 74: Short Handed
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

At least that might be true...

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

Uploaded: new Wobbly Model Syndrome comic

Nr 75: Boredom
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Immortality is a b****

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

Turn up your hearing aids for the new Wobbly Model Syndrome comic:

Nr 76: Amplifier
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Djinn24

Keep em up! Great stuff if you have not read!


----------



## Tarkon

There is a new WMS comic online:

Nr 77: Squatted
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Iron Angel

I love these so much.


----------



## Tarkon

New Wobbly Model Syndrome comic uploaded:

Nr 78: Small Change
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

There is a new comic online:

Nr 79: Fart Jokes
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

I made this as a kind of celebration of the new Tyranid models which I love so much 

Enjoy!

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Varakir

Just went back and read the last 10 or so i hadn't seen, consistently brilliant! More people really should see these, it's a great series :victory:


----------



## Midge913

That most recent one was brilliant mate!


----------



## Tarkon

New Wobbly Model Syndrome comic online:

Nr 80: Frigging Smart
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

The most dangerous thing: a chaos lord with brains!

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

Today's Wobbly Model Syndrome comic is online:

Nr 81: Wrong Strategy
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Immunity ftw

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## khrone forever

these are amazing good sir +rep


----------



## Djinn24

Just read 80 and 81 today, loved both of them!


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online:

Nr 82: Good Old Days
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

This was even before the Great Crusade I guess...

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New Wobbly Model Syndrome comic online:

Nr 83: The Weatherman
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Today's forecast: shocking!

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

A day early, but there is a new comic online (I accidentally published the website )

Nr 84: Miscast
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

There is a new comic online:

Nr 85: New Toy
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

This is the first comic drawn with my iPad (an early birthday present from my wife), with a special "scenario" to celebrate it 

Enjoy!

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

Just uploaded the new comic of today:

Nr 86: Sweet Dreams
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

Today's comic is online:

Nr 87: Take Your Pick
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Choosing is not always the hardest part

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Midge913

Nice one mate!!


----------



## Tarkon

Uploaded a new comic just now:

Nr 88: Boys will be Boys
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

the dynamic....solo!

enjoy 

greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New Wobbly Model Syndrome comic online:

Nr 89: Only One Way To Find Out
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

But this way, you can't be more sure!

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online:

Nr 90: War Stories
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Tough guys in the bar

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

There is a new Wobbly Model Syndrome comic online:

Nr 91: Remorse
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online:

Nr 92: A Message Most Foul
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New Wobbly Model Syndrome comic uploaded:

Nr 93: Disappearing Act
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Never mess with magicians!

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

There is a new comic online:

Nr 94: Something Strange in the Neighbourhood
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

Spooky!

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Insanity

Would you be able to explain #92 for me? I'm not 100% sure what's happening. I don't know a thing about Astropaths


----------



## Tarkon

Astropaths are basically sending thoughts and images...I guess this Astropath is transferring a mental image of what he's doing right now in great detail


----------



## Tarkon

Just uploaded a new comic.

Nr 95: Overkill
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

No crime is too small!

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Midge913

Another nice one!


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online today:

Nr 96: Taking the Day off II
http://wobblymodel.weebly.com

The other side of the story

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Iron Angel

I love these. So much.


----------



## Tarkon

There is a new Wobbly Model Syndrome comic online:

Nr 97: Brotherly Love
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Note: the old url still works too.

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online:

Nr 98: Used Up
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online:

Nr 99: Survival of the Fittest
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Did you have to change names/icons because of GWS IP or something? Just picked up on it in the latest one.


----------



## Tarkon

I didn't want to have any problems. I enjoy making these comics, so it would be a shame if I had to stop doing it.


----------



## spanner94ezekiel

Ah, that makes sense. I'd hate to see the end of Wobbly Model. Keep it up :victory:


----------



## Archon Dan

These are all pretty cool. The newest is really funny. Keep up the good work. Any chance for Angel Boy to appear with his Fore Father brothers in one?


----------



## Tarkon

The 100th comic of Wobbly Model Syndrome is online!

NR 100: I R Psychic
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

I'd like to thank all of you of your support and comments. I couldn't have done it without you. Seeing people enjoy the comics is what motivates me 

So, hope you like the 100th

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 101: Curiosity killed the Cat
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Melting....melting...oh what a world!

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## dirty-dog-

have had a read through a few of them and awesome stuff, i love 40k humor, specially comic humor. love the gear brills one


----------



## Magpie_Oz

I agree I've read them all and some real good lolz in there.

I am wondering what wobbly model would make of the mysterious rumblings under the Grey Knights stronghold and what actually goes on when the Purifiers close the Obsidians Doors to the Chamber of Purity ?


----------



## Archon Dan

Not only have I been enjoying these since I found them; I've been spreading the word to others. Keep up the good work as some of us haven't had a good 40K laugh since the Real World comic.

"They gave me a puppy!"


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 102: Do My Bidding
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 103: Diabolical Schemes
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Because I love the game 

Enjoy!

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 104: Dyslexia
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Insanity

Hilarious as always, I hope you never stop these 

I was meant to give you rep awhile ago but i don't think i ever did, so here you go.


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Awesome comics... you should get more tees and a rucksack... I would buy a rucksack with WMS pics on it!


----------



## Tarkon

I think I can actually order that from my supplier. If you're interested, I can check that out for you


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

Tarkon said:


> I think I can actually order that from my supplier. If you're interested, I can check that out for you


Yes i am that would be AWESOME! but one note im in UK is that a problem?


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 105: Old McDonald
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Another milestone today, because this is the first birthday of Wobbly Model Syndrome!
This is the 52nd week I'm posting a comic.

I hope I can keep enjoying you with more comics in the next year(s) 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Archon Dan

Bravo!

For both the milestone and the latest comic. Quite funny.


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 106: Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

I uploaded the new comic today, because I won't be able to do it this wednesday, as I'm going on a short vacation.

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Aramoro

Have you considered adding some jokes to the comics?


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Meeeowwwwww


----------



## Aramoro

Maybe you're right and I shouldn't be mean, maybe the jokes simply sail over my head.


----------



## Iron Angel

I thought it was funny. Stop being so serious aramoro.


----------



## Haskanael

Iron Angel said:


> I thought it was funny. Stop being so serious aramoro.


maybe a sense of humour transplant would help ? just kidding ofcourse :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 107: Born to be Wild
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 108: Illiteracy
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 109: One Cup short of a Tea Pary
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Loonies can be found in every race.

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 110: Failproof
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 111: Purely Radical
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

With a guest appearance from Ninjabread's Murderbunga!

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 112: The Time has Come
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Archon Dan

:goodpost:

LOL


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 113: Everyone Does His Part
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Midge913

Very nice!


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 114: Malentendido
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 115: The Simple Things of Life
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 116: Infiltrator Extraordinaire
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Midge913

I got a good chuckle out of that one.


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 117: Friend Request
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Pandora

Some very interesting stuff you have. Good work.


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 118: Munchies
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 119: Knock Knock...
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Insanity

Hahaha flooding the black city seems like an excellent tactic  More rep for you

aww..have to spread more rep 1st.


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 120: Saturday Knights
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Bring your best moves 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Iron Angel

I love what you've done with your "comics by race" section.

This way I can always find comics about Battle Nuns, Dark Space Elves, Grey Templars, Evil Marines, or even Neocrons and Tyranoids.


----------



## Tarkon

I wasn't able to make a new comic today thanks to a sprained wrist, 
but my wife made something in my stead 

http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 121: It's only Humane
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

It's been a boring weekend, but the wrist is doing better.

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Archon Dan

Tarkon said:


> New comic online!
> 
> Nr 121: It's only Humane
> http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com
> 
> It's been a boring weekend, but the wrist is doing better.
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Greetz
> Tarkon


LOL. Glad your hand is doing better.


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 122: King of Bling
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

In honour of my friend's aching tooth 

Enjoy!

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 123: Uncaring Tactics
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 124: Upgraded
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Pandora

Enjoyed.


----------



## Apostle

I didn't even know this thread existed. So i spent the last hour or more at work at the Hospital laughing my ass off. Love you stuff my friend.


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 125: Cultural Influence
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Tarkon said:


> New comic online!
> 
> Nr 125: Cultural Influence
> http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com
> 
> Hope you like it
> 
> Greetz
> Tarkon


LOL, best yet


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 126: Short Cut
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Midge913

Nice one mate!


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 127: Home Sweet Home
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Pandora

How deliciously evil!


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online! 

Nr 128: Gamer's Gold
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Hope you like it 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 129: Allies of Necessity
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 130: Truth Hurts
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 131: Skin Care
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Also, way back at comic 36 I said "to the Canadian soldiers in Iraq", but it had to be "in Afghanistan" - my apologies!

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 132: Honourable Combat
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 134: Nursing Home
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 135: Promotion
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 147: Surgical Jokes
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online! 

Nr 148: Most Popular Kid in School
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Archon Dan

LOL. That's pretty awesome.


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 149: Mission Impossible
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Midge913

That one had me giggling.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Yeh, you're on fire atm Tarkon nice work and keep 'em coming !


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 150: Malnutrition
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 151: Primal Attraction
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Fallen

that necron lord should have just deleted his memory banks...then he wouldnt have to take a cold shower.

favorite comic strip, NEED MORE LUCIUS!!!!


----------



## Magpie_Oz

somethings cut deeper than memory banks


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 152: Abbreviations
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 153: Proper Manners
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## TheLunaWolf

bravo good sir, bravo indeed. that one had me rolling!


----------



## Pandora

Been making some very good ones lately, Tarkon. Just don't flood Commoragh again or you'll see how we Dark Eldar treat our allies. LOL.


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 154: Scared Shitless
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon

@Pandora:  I couldn't help it...the Space Elves work in strange ways


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 155: When You Gotta Go...
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 156: Single Minded
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Archon Dan

LOL. Reminds me of a passage from Deus Encarmine.


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 157: Rainbow Warrior
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Midge913

Nice one mate!


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 158: A Long Time Ago...
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 159: It's Morphin' Time!
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 160: Down in the Bayou!
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Archon Dan

LOL Turn about is fair play, afterall. Congratulations on #160.


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 161: The Stuff That Matters
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Ryanboggs

I have gone through the comic of wobby model syndrome earlier. Its really very interested.


----------



## Insanity

^ congratulations on your 1st post, which means welcome to Heresy, enjoy your stay.


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 162: Freak Accident
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 163: Identity Crisis
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Hah, awesome! :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 164: Merry Christmas 2
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

And like the title says, I wish you all a very merry Christmas!

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Merry Christmas to you too mate. Thanks for the smiles all year !


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 165: Mind Games
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 166: Happy New Year 2
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

All the best for the coming year and hopefully I can keep you entertained in 2013 too 

Enjoy!

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 167: Busted
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Insanity

I hope you never stop making these


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 168: Speed Bump
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 169: Selling Yourself
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Insanity

Got a good laugh out of that. Good job as always.


----------



## Tawa

Loving the new one, Tarkon :laugh:


----------



## Archon Dan

LMAO These just keep getting better.


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Even the comics are better with 6th Ed ! :biggrin:


----------



## Insanity

Looking forward to the new comic.


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 170: Accusations
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 171: Taking a Trip
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 172: Poker Face II
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 173: One of a Kind
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## neferhet

ahahah! i didnt know this comic! fun! keep it going!


----------



## Insanity

Hey, Tarkon, you seem to have missed Fridays update. Hope everything is alright.


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 174: Fallout
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon

@Insanity72: I never update on Fridays  only on Wednesdays and Sundays. But thanks for your concern. Everything is a-ok.


----------



## Insanity

Really? I could have sworn it was Fridays. Anyways great comics as always


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 175: Police Brutality
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Joe Cocker ! Love it


----------



## Insanity

Still don't know why I thought you did updates on friday, I even have a sticky note on my desktop saying Sundays and Wednesdays.


----------



## Tawa

Love that one :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 176: Heroic Intervention
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon

@Insanity72: You have? Cool  I would do fridays too, but 3 per week is a bit much...


----------



## Insanity

As much as I would love 3 a week, I understand


----------



## Tawa

Heroes! :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 177: And The Winner Is...
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Insanity

Now that i've finished school, I think your comics are the only thing that reminds me what day of the week it is.


----------



## Archon Dan

I like the ones like this; that show the enemies interacting peacefully. It reminds me of the Da Real World 40K comics. Your work has filled the void those left behind when they stopped making new ones.


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 178: Beam Me Up
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon

@Archon Dan: Da Real World 40k was a great comic indeed  "is it heresy?"


----------



## Tawa

Ha! That's ace! :laugh:


----------



## Archon Dan

Okay. That one made me giggle maniacally. :biggrin:

Also: "They gave me a puppy!"


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 179: Dis-Orientated
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

"Guys....?" :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 180: Mr. Valentine
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

New favourite! :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 181: Busy Schedule
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Insanity

Come on guys, Tarkon has supplied us with nearly 200 hilarious comics, don't forget to give him some rep.


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 182: Who's on First?
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Very Python! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Magpie_Oz

I think you mean Abbot and Costello ?


----------



## Tawa

Magpie_Oz said:


> I think you mean Abbot and Costello ?


That too :goodpost:


----------



## Archon Dan

Insanity said:


> Come on guys, Tarkon has supplied us with nearly 200 hilarious comics, don't forget to give him some rep.


Good point. I think I did give him Rep in the old system. Must do it again.



Tarkon said:


> New comic online!
> 
> Nr 182: Who's on First?
> http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Greetz
> Tarkon


Keep up the great work. Got any BIG plans for #200?


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 183: Trippin' Balls
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Tarkon said:


> New comic online!
> 
> Nr 183: Trippin' Balls
> http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Greetz
> Tarkon


Ace :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 184: Big Promotion
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Tarkon said:


> New comic online!
> 
> Nr 184: Big Promotion
> http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Greetz
> Tarkon


Wounded :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 185: REWARDS!
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 186: With a Taste of...
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Battman

Awsome as always + rep please make more fast


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 187: No We Can't!
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## dirty-dog-

hay Mate, is there any way to subscribe to the comics and get them sent to email?

or maybe even facebook? allways good to have a laugh, and i know how the killa kan feels, i have the same problem lol


----------



## Insanity

I agree Facebook might be a good way to get more views on your stuff.


----------



## Battman

Epic and hes there i think or some fans made one +rep again if i can


----------



## Tawa

"Killa Kan't" 

Feckin' ace :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

There is a Wobbly Model Syndrome facebook page you know


----------



## dirty-dog-

Linky for us??


----------



## Tawa

dirty-dog- said:


> Linky for us??


http://www.facebook.com/home.php?ref=logo#!/wobblymodelsyndrome?fref=ts


----------



## dirty-dog-

cheers for the link, i was having problems finding it on my facebook.


----------



## Tawa

dirty-dog- said:


> cheers for the link, i was having problems finding it on my facebook.


No worries :so_happy:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 188: Interrogation Techniques
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 189: Suit Up!
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Lolz !


----------



## Tawa

Tarkon said:


> New comic online!
> 
> Nr 189: Suit Up!
> http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Greetz
> Tarkon


:laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Battman

Well done a fun interpretation of the new tau unit


----------



## Archon Dan

Tarkon said:


> New comic online!
> 
> Nr 189: Suit Up!
> http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Greetz
> Tarkon


Very nice.


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 190: Can't Get True
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Genius! :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 191: Wrong Place at the Right Time
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Magpie_Oz

LOL

Well that settles the 40k v Star Wars debate then !


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 192: Master of the Universe
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Archon Dan

Lol. Well played, sir.


----------



## neferhet

ahahah, Abba-Abaddon is killing me!


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 193: Zombiepocalypse
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Ha! Awesome! :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

Launching today: *The Howling Hooters!*

A new comic series from Wobbly Model Syndrome.

Follow the descent of the Howling Hooters chapter into chaos.

More information here:
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/howling-hooters.html

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Insanity

When it says "A third Wobbly Model story each Friday".

Is that an exclusive Members only comic or just an early viewing?

also. Is it possible to just pay for a whole year? I don't use my paypal that much and would prefer just paying the bulk sum than having to put money in each month.


----------



## Tarkon

The third WMS story is indeed for members only.

I just checked and I'm afraid it's not possible for me to change to subscription settings so that you can choose between paying each month or each year.


----------



## Insanity

Hmm...that is inconvenient. I suppose I will still subscribe, especially if it keeps you making comics.

When can we expect to start seeing these Members only comics and the beginning of The Howling Hooter series?

EDIT
I signed up for the subscription, did all the paypal stuff. But when I try to log in, I get the message "Your account is not active"

I can log into the "My Profile" section, but that is all.


----------



## Tarkon

Check your inbox for a confirm-mail.


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 194: Insomnia
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Discover the Howling Hooters marines and follow their descent into chaos!
(no adult content - not that kind of hooters)

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Insanity

What day can we expect The Howling Hooters comics to be released, as well as the members only WBS comics?

(1 Post left until 1000 posts!)


----------



## Tarkon

"Normal" WMS comics will be updated every wednesday and sunday. The Howling Hooters comics will be updated every friday.


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 195: Fetish
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/

Discover the Howling Hooters marines and follow their descent into chaos!
(no adult content - not that kind of hooters)
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/howling-hooters.html

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Magpie_Oz

Tarkon said:


> (no adult content - not that kind of hooters)


awwwww ! and I was just about to sign up too ! :grin:


----------



## Tarkon

New Howling Hooters story online: #2

http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/howling-hooters.html

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 197: Cataclysm
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Archon Dan

Almost there .........
Still looking forward to 200. Last couple have been quite good.


----------



## Tarkon

New Howling Hooters comic online! Nr 3

http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/howling-hooters.html

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 198: Keep watching the Skiiieees!
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Battman

Hahaha well done as usual


----------



## Tawa

Tarkon said:


> New comic online!
> 
> Nr 198: Keep watching the Skiiieees!
> http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Greetz
> Tarkon


It's like that trying to get to the car some days.... :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 199: Laserworks
(with downloadable markerlight tokens!)
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New Howling Hooters comic online!

Nr 4
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/howling-hooters.html

Enjoy! 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 200 (!): Business Men
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Doelago

Congratulations on getting to 200!


----------



## Archon Dan

Tarkon said:


> New comic online!
> 
> Nr 200 (!): Business Men
> http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Greetz
> Tarkon



Thanks for the great laugh. Definitely worthy of being number 200.



Maybe Khorne like popcorn better?


----------



## Tawa

Tarkon said:


> New comic online!
> 
> Nr 200 (!): Business Men
> http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Greetz
> Tarkon


Genius! :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 201: Morale Victory
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Tarkon said:


> New comic online!
> 
> Nr 201: Morale Victory
> http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Greetz
> Tarkon


Brilliance! :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New Howling Hooters comic online!

Nr 5
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/howling-hooters.html

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 202: Single Father
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Archon Dan

So that's what REALLY happened. LOL


----------



## Tawa

Tarkon said:


> New comic online!
> 
> Nr 202: Single Father
> http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Greetz
> Tarkon


Seems legit.... :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 203: Black Mesa
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New Howling Hooters comic online!

Nr 6
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/howling-hooters.html

Have a hoot! 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 204: Jinx!
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 205: Parental Brutality
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New Howling Hooters comic online!

Nr 7
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/howling-hooters.html

Have a hoot! 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Battman

Quite funny again


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 206: Bloody Disappointing
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Doelago

:laugh: 

Always thought it weird that he did not bring a boltpistol instead.


----------



## Tawa

Tarkon said:


> New comic online!
> 
> Nr 206: Bloody Disappointing
> http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Greetz
> Tarkon


"Blood?" :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 207: Interracial Politics
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon

Also, please vote for our picture in a contest here: https://apps.facebook.com/wedstrijdenhumo/contests/323261/voteable_entries/67686000
You can cast a vote each day! Thanks!


----------



## Tawa

Tarkon said:


> Nr 207: Interracial Politics


That's ace! :laugh:


----------



## Archon Dan

Doing good as usual. And since I can't +rep you again yet, I'll vote for you to show my appreciation.


----------



## Tarkon

New Howling Hooters comic online!

Nr 8 (the first choice has been made)
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/howling-hooters.html

Have a hoot! 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## neferhet

I cannot give you reputation..............


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 208: The Sound of Music
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## revilo44

Loving your comics as always +rep


----------



## Tawa

Tarkon said:


> New comic online!
> 
> Nr 208: The Sound of Music
> http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Greetz
> Tarkon


Class! :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 209: Bully
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Archon Dan

Loving it. And relevant to a game I just played.


----------



## Sangus Bane

Keep 'em coming!


----------



## Tarkon

New Howling Hooters comic online!

Nr 9
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/howling-hooters.html

Have a hoot!

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 210: Weapon of Debauchery
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Wobbly Model Syndrome exists 2 years this weekend! I want to thank you all for your support and comments.
I never expected the comics to be a big success like this, but it would have never worked without you all. So, thanks 

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Magpie_Oz

I never get these "codex specific" ones, someone will have to explain it to me.

Happy Anniversary to you Takron, it's all down to you mate you have a brilliant wit.


----------



## Archon Dan

Tarkon said:


> New comic online!
> 
> Nr 210: Weapon of Debauchery
> http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com
> 
> Wobbly Model Syndrome exists 2 years this weekend! I want to thank you all for your support and comments.
> I never expected the comics to be a big success like this, but it would have never worked without you all. So, thanks
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Greetz
> Tarkon


Lol. Awesome comic. And congratulations on the milestone.


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 211: Generation Gap
WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME - Home

You might also like: Howling Hooters Conversion Contest!
Howling Hooters Contest - WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon

@Magpie_Oz: it's a special cannon


----------



## Tawa

Great stuff again Tarkon! :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New Howling Hooters comic online!

Nr 10
Howling Hooters - WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME

You might also like: Howling Hooters Conversion Contest!
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/howling-hooters-contest/html

Have a hoot! 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online! 

Nr 212: Popsicle
WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME - Home

You might also like: Howling Hooters Conversion Contest!
Howling Hooters Contest - WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 213: Too Friendly
WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME - Home

You might also like: Howling Hooters Conversion Contest!
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/h...s-contest.html

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Archon Dan

Nice!


----------



## SwedeMarine

Keep em coming. Many good laughs


----------



## Tawa

Tarkon said:


> No 213: Too Friendly


So that's what the kids call it these days..... :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New Howling Hooters comic online!

Nr 11
Howling Hooters - WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME

You might also like: Howling Hooters Conversion Contest!
Howling Hooters Contest - WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME

Have a hoot!

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 214: UNLIMITED POWWAH!
WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME - Home

With downloadable tokens!

You might also like: Howling Hooters Conversion Contest!
Howling Hooters Contest - WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 215: Different Agenda
WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME - Home

You might also like: Howling Hooters Conversion Contest!
Howling Hooters Contest - WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New Howling Hooters comic!

Nr 12
Howling Hooters - WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME

You might also like: Howling Hooters Conversion Contest!
Howling Hooters Contest - WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME

Have a hoot 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Archon Dan

Tarkon said:


> New comic online!
> 
> Nr 215: Different Agenda
> WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME - Home
> 
> You might also like: Howling Hooters Conversion Contest!
> Howling Hooters Contest - WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Greetz
> Tarkon


Irony! LOL.


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 216: Alternative Warfare
WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME - Home

You might also like: Howling Hooters Conversion Contest!
Howling Hooters Contest - WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Djinn24

Bad thing, been away from the hobby for a bit, good news I get to catch up on these! Several groups I am in have started sharing your comics recently .


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 217: Multiple Personality Disorder
WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME - Home

You might also like: Howling Hooters Conversion Contest!
Howling Hooters Contest - WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon

@Djinn24: welcome back then  good to see you still remembered these!


----------



## Tarkon

New Howling Hooters comic online!

Nr 13
Howling Hooters - WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME

You might also like: Howling Hooters Conversion Contest!
Howling Hooters Contest - WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME

Have a hoot! 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 218: The Opposing Sex
WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME - Home

You might also like: Howling Hooters Conversion Contest!
Howling Hooters Contest - WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Ace! :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 219: Voice of Experience
WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME - Home

You might also like: Howling Hooters Conversion Contest!
Howling Hooters Contest - WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Tarkon said:


> Nr 219: Voice of Experience
> WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME - Home


I have a new favourite once again :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New Howling Hooters comic online!

Nr 14
Howling Hooters - WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME

You might also like: Howling Hooters Conversion Contest!
Howling Hooters Contest - WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME

Have a hoot! 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 220: The Last Laugh
WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME - Home

You might also like: Howling Hooters Conversion Contest!
Howling Hooters Contest - WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## ntaw

This one really hits home. :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 221: He Shot First!
WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME - Home

You might also like: Howling Hooters Conversion Contest!
Howling Hooters Contest - WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Archon Dan

Well played sir. Well played.


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 222: Given With Pleasure
WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME - Home

You might also like: Howling Hooters Conversion Contest!
Howling Hooters Contest - WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Tarkon said:


> Nr 222: Given With Pleasure
> WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME - Home


I think I work with that guy..... :shok:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 223: Rainbow Warrior II
WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME - Home

You might also like: Howling Hooters Conversion Contest!
Howling Hooters Contest - WOBBLY MODEL SYNDROME

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon

@Tawa: "lucky" you?


----------



## Tawa

Tarkon said:


> @Tawa: "lucky" you?


Cheers, Tark :laugh:


----------



## Archon Dan

Love the Drama Queen comic. I have a friend who constantly calls my Necrons toasters. Very nice.


----------



## SwedeMarine

I got a little bit of a Battlestar galactica vibe on that one  well done


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 231: Transcendent Prudishness
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/

The Howling Hooters: Curious about what you will get when you subscribe? Take the Tour.
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/howling-hooters-tour.html

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Prudish Star-Gods?

Seems legit :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 232: The Jaeger Program
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/

The Howling Hooters: Curious about what you will get when you subscribe? Take the Tour.
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/howling-hooters-tour.html

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon

@Heresy Online: Thanks for the award! I'll do my best to uphold the reasons why it was given to me


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 233: Black as Night
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/

The Howling Hooters: Curious about what you will get when you subscribe? Take the Tour.
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/howling-hooters-tour.html

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Tarkon said:


> Nr 232: The Jaeger Program
> 
> Nr 233: Black as Night


Good stuff :laugh:


----------



## Haskanael

loving it as always keep it up mate!


----------



## Djinn24

Love em. When i get the money i want to get a t shirt!


----------



## ntaw

God damn Heldrakes....


----------



## Tawa

djinn24 said:


> Love em. When i get the money i want to get a t shirt!


Wait, what!? :shok:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 234: Tentaclisious
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/

The Howling Hooters: Curious about what you will get when you subscribe? Take the Tour.
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/howling-hooters-tour.html

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon

@Tawa: what's wrong?


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 235: Girl Talk
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/

The Howling Hooters: Curious about what you will get when you subscribe? Take the Tour.
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/howling-hooters-tour.html

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 236: Count von Count
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/

The Howling Hooters: Curious about what you will get when you subscribe? Take the Tour.
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/howling-hooters-tour.html

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 237: For Name's Sake
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

NR 238: Lunch Time!
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## mal310

Hi

Is this art or is it not more a fan fiction comic strip? I ask as it dominates the Sketches and Warhammer 40K ART section. It’s almost always at the top and therefore the only ‘art’ topic seen on the Forum’s menu page. I have nothing against this strip and I’m sure it’s very popular. However there is amazing art work in this section and I’m sure it suffers viewing figures as casual browsers do not see the variety of stuff on offer as unless they enter this section on the forum. All they ever see is ‘New Wobbly Model by Tarkon’ continually listed under art. 

As I say nothing against the comic strip. I just feel it’s more fan fiction than art and therefore possibly in wrong area. 

Ta


----------



## Dragblud da scrunka

mal310 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is this art or is it not more a fan fiction comic strip? I ask as it dominates the Sketches and Warhammer 40K ART section. It’s almost always at the top and therefore the only ‘art’ topic seen on the Forum’s menu page. I have nothing against this strip and I’m sure it’s very popular. However there is amazing art work in this section and I’m sure it suffers viewing figures as casual browsers do not see the variety of stuff on offer as unless they enter this section on the forum. All they ever see is ‘New Wobbly Model by Tarkon’ continually listed under art.
> 
> As I say nothing against the comic strip. I just feel it’s more fan fiction than art and therefore possibly in wrong area.
> 
> Ta


I really really like the comics and in all honesty it doesnt take much of the section only one thread line. If you want other artwork scroll down. I think it is art, and has style many comic books are artwork and it does take skill to make comics in any form  I disagree about the fan fiction point as i think its a play on little parts of warhammer but doesnt directly reference it word for word. True there is alot of amazing pieces on here but for the sake of one thread that gets updated regularily shouldn't be penalised 

Where would you put it? I think its best set in its current place 


Oh Tarkon keep it up epic comics as per usual


----------



## Magpie_Oz

The Wobbly Model Syndrome has held its spot in this forum for quite sometime.

The OP and the Mod team are happy to have it placed where it is. 

I would suggest to you that if anything it brings in some attention to the Art side of things rather than detract from it.


----------



## neferhet

mal310 said:


> Hi
> 
> Is this art or is it not more a fan fiction comic strip? I ask as it dominates the Sketches and Warhammer 40K ART section. It’s almost always at the top and therefore the only ‘art’ topic seen on the Forum’s menu page. I have nothing against this strip and I’m sure it’s very popular. However there is amazing art work in this section and I’m sure it suffers viewing figures as casual browsers do not see the variety of stuff on offer as unless they enter this section on the forum. All they ever see is ‘New Wobbly Model by Tarkon’ continually listed under art.
> 
> As I say nothing against the comic strip. I just feel it’s more fan fiction than art and therefore possibly in wrong area.
> 
> Ta


meh. Tarkon ROCKS!!!


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 239: I'd Like to Buy a Consonant
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon

If the mods feel this post needs to be moved, feel free. I don't want to break any rules.


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 240: Lab Hazards
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 241: Learned it from Da Best
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Tarkon said:


> Nr 241: Learned it from Da Best
> http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com


True story :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 242: Chained to the Job
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Wookiepelt

So true... sigh!


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 243: The Flame Sword War
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Got internet? :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 244: Job Offer
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 245: Returning Frustrations
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Tarkon said:


> Nr 245: Returning Frustrations


Bahahahaaa! :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 246: Quiz Me Quick
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Tarkon said:


> Nr 246: Quiz Me Quick


Excellent! :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 247: Living the Life
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Djinn24

Great as normal!


----------



## Tawa

"stab" :laugh:


----------



## Djinn24

I know right *laugh*


----------



## Tawa

djinn24 said:


> I know right *laugh*


My laptop didn't appreciate the tea however :laugh:


----------



## Varakir

Love the new one, i hadn't seen the quiz show one either and that was ace :victory:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 248: Footloose
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 249: Brothers in Arms
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## revilo44

I really like this one tarkon. How do you keep coming up with ideas?


----------



## Djinn24

Hilarious as normal.


----------



## Varakir

Hurrah for Salamander comics :victory:

Great work as per usual!


----------



## neferhet

i think he uses peyotl or something like that...
really good stuff, as always!


----------



## Tawa

It's PC gone mad! :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 250: Earworm
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 250: Earworm
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Wookiepelt

Hammertime! :music: lol


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 251: Precision Throw
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## SwedeMarine

HAHAHA I love the reference!


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 252: The Spoils of War
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

"Victory!" :laugh:


----------



## ntaw

Solid. Never even realized how ridiculous that was because my gaming group completely forgoes Mystery Objectives.


----------



## neferhet

Epic. Truly epic.


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 253: Vague-a-Bond
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## ntaw

hahahahahaahahahahahaaa


----------



## neferhet

ehm...i've absolutely never done that!!


----------



## Wookiepelt

What a GREAT gaming tip!!!


----------



## Tawa

True story. :laugh:


----------



## Varakir

I use battlescribe for my lists, and the majority of the combi weapons are listed as 'combi-weapon'. I'm not going to pretend i've never used this to my advantage after getting to a game :wink:

The quality is still getting better and better on these Tarkon - consistently funny and I always look forward to reading the next one :victory:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 254: The Eternal Shield
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon
@Varakir: thanks man  much appreciated!


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 255: Sister-sitting
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

True. Story. :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 256: Party Pooper
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 257: Mark of Inequality
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## neferhet

Tarkon said:


> New comic online!
> 
> Nr 257: Mark of Inequality
> http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com


You should send this to the GW developers...i guess they will not get it...


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 258: A Bone for a Bone
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Just getting a plain white screen at the minute. Everything running ok with your site, @Tarkon ?


----------



## Tarkon

I had the same problem. Reloaded the website. Everything seems fine now.


----------



## Tawa

Aye, working fine now 


Fetch! :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 259: Slow and Steady wins the Race
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Epic :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 260: Illegal Shmeagal
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Tarkon said:


> New comic online!
> 
> Nr 260: Illegal Shmeagal
> http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Greetz
> Tarkon


Tough job :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 261: Where the Action is
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## SwedeMarine

HAHA I get it


----------



## Tawa

And they wonder why the Templars left? :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 262: Unexpected since 1970
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

I'm surprised he remembered his pistols :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 263: Dirty Thoughts
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 265: Space Hippies
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Tarkon said:


> Nr 265: Space Hippies
> http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com


Oi! :shok:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 266: Nid-fest I
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon
@Tawa: something wrong?


----------



## SwedeMarine

Well done as always Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Picking on my Chapter  :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 267: Nid-fest II
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon
@Tawa:  sorry man! If it's any comfort, my favorites are the Nids, so I guess they're friends?


----------



## Tawa

Tarkon said:


> If it's any comfort, my favorites are the Nids, so I guess they're friends?


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 268: Nid-fest III
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Dude, where's my spore?


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 269: Nid-fest IV - Xmas Edition
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Merry Christmas everyone!

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon
@Tawa: where's my spore, dude?


----------



## Tawa

@Tarkon, DUDE! Where's my spore?


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 270: Nid-fest V
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Kinky :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 271: Nid-fest VI: Happy Newyear
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Happy Newyear all!

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Varakir

Happy new year Tarkon! Keep up the good work :victory:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 272: Nid-fest VII
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Seems legit :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 273: Precog
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

I imagine that would kinda suck after a while.....


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 274: Contradictio in Terminis
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

But what are his weapons? :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 275: MMORPG - Raid Leader
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon
@Tawa: stylish grey jacket or gold armor


----------



## Tawa

Stylish grey jacket all the way :good:


----------



## Shas'Ui

Tarkon said:


> Number 5 is online


----------



## SwedeMarine

Last one hits home. Done too many raids like that.


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 276: MMORPG - Need or Greed
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 277: Leader Beasts and Psyka-beasts
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

With downloadable tokens!

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Second from left, top row...... :laugh:


"You want me to eat _what!?_"


----------



## Varakir

Those counters are ace Tarkon, just wish i could use some for my marines.

Any chance you'll do wound counters or vehicle damage at some point?


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 278: Black Market
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon
@Varakir: I'm thinking about enlarging the counter section yes


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 279: MMORPG - Professions
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 280: MMORPG - Playing with Friends
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Ooh, friend! :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 281: Low-Tech Solutions
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Moriouce

Last time I took a look here. I've done so from time to time but never even smiled. This is boooring!


----------



## Gret79

Exodite Serpent Shield :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

@Moriouce: I'm happy you shared your opinion here, although several thousand others seem to disagree with you every day...


----------



## neferhet

well, i don't always smile, but when i do, i do it loud and nerd!
Gogo tarkon, go!


----------



## Haskanael

another brilliant comic, if this never breaks a smile on your face, I wouldnt know what will o-o


----------



## darkreever

Tarkon said:


> although several thousand others seem to disagree with you every day...


Others are more easily swayed, amused, or pleased than others. Personally I'm with Moriouce, all I ever get is sensationalist low quality strips. Mind you I can think of precious few (or any) web comics that have made any major 'improvements' to their appearance since their inception; just feels like little effort to me.




Haskanael said:


> another brilliant comic, if this never breaks a smile on your face, I wouldnt know what will o-o


I've found the goosebumps tv series to be hilarious for its (by todays standards) terrible acting and poor effects. Sorry but I just went through the last forty of these and got nothing.


----------



## Tarkon

I agree that not everyone should think the same thing is funny, I just don't understand why he felt the need to leave a comment like that...

If you like something, leave a nice comment behind so the creator keeps being motivated.
If you don't like something, just don't comment or even take a look - I'm not forcing anyone to read the comics. If you don't like something and leave a bad comment, you're just trying to make the creator feel bad. I feel for the person if you want to be like that.


----------



## Gret79

darkreever said:


> Others are more easily swayed, amused, or pleased than others.


I've never understood why this is seen as a negative thing.
I'm easily amused so I spend more time happy than the people who are hard to amuse :scratchhead:


----------



## ntaw

Tarkon said:


> I just don't understand why he felt the need to leave a comment like that.


Haters gunna hate. I'd worry more about what the next comic is going to be about k:


----------



## Tawa

ntaw said:


> Haters gunna hate. I'd worry more about what the next comic is going to be about k:


:goodpost:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 282: Dead End Street
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 283: New Name, Same Product
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Ace! :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 284: Coordinates of Doom
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Ahahahaaa!


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 285: MMORPG - Farming the Land
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## revilo44

Lol, I really like this one.


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 286: MMORPG - Expanded Universe
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

NOOB! :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 287: Morituri Te Salutant
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 288: Harassment Suit
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Oh Myy.....

:laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 289: Express Yourself
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## neferhet

Tarkon said:


> New comic online!
> 
> Nr 288: Harassment Suit
> http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Greetz
> Tarkon


Oh, god...that was awkward...i'll never again touch a monolith...


----------



## Tawa

neferhet said:


> Oh, god...that was awkward...i'll never again touch a monolith...


What if it asks nicely.....? :spiteful:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 290: Dinner Party
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 291: Skyblight
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

"Clean yourself up Sergeant....." :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 292: Totally Drained
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Have fun 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 293: Inheritance of Uselessness
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Tarkon said:


> New comic online!
> 
> Nr 293: Inheritance of Uselessness
> http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Greetz
> Tarkon


True story! :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 294: Pressure on the Job
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

The Mek should paint his tools red! :laugh:


----------



## Uveron

Tawa said:


> The Mek should paint his tools red! :laugh:


Well, the Mek should be using blue tools, Red goes faster but Blue is luckier!


----------



## Tawa

Uveron said:


> Well, the Mek should be using blue tools, Red goes faster but Blue is luckier!


Paint them red _and_ blue..... :good:


----------



## ntaw

Tawa said:


> Paint them red and blue


Blasphemy!!


----------



## Tawa

Blasphemy! Blaspheyou! Blasphe-everybody! :good:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 295: Bros Trough The Ages
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 296: MMORPG - Repuation
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 297: Shields Up!
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Tarkon said:


> Nr 297: Shields Up!


Take the enemy in the rear? Oh, Slaanesh you devil you! :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 298: Change in the Making
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 299: Wisdom of the Ancients
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 300 (!): Force Organisation
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## ntaw

^ that one was gold! Congrats on 300 strips man :drinks:


----------



## Varakir

Congrats on 300 strips mate!

I was getting a little put off by the MMORPG comics, but still reading this every week and the last few strips have been great. Keep it up! :victory:


----------



## Tawa

Epic :laugh:


----------



## neferhet

299 and 300 are pure gold.


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 301: Wheeler Dealers
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## ntaw

:rofl:

Good one!


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 302: Missing in Action
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 303: Ye Olde Wobbly Model Syndrome
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 304: Wise Words, Wise Actions
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 305: Traitorous Blood
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 306: Personal Space
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 307: S.P.E.C.I.A.L. Guest
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 308: A Quest for Heroes
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Varakir

Love the fallout one :victory:


----------



## Haskanael

again some good stuff.


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 309: Desperate Break-up
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Insanity

Always glad to see your updates Tarkon. Even during my year off from Heresy. I still religiously read your comments and I'm still subscribed to "The Howling Hooters"


----------



## Tawa

How awkward.... :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 310: Maelstrom of Laziness
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon
@Insanity: I hope the Howling Hooters story still amuses you  thanks for subscribing!


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 311: Lash-It Lucius
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Hahahaha! Ace! :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New video online!

Nr 1: Health Care (comic 133)
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 312: Neo
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Ace! :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 313: Round Table
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## revilo44

this one is brill. and i'm liking the fantasy ones as well


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 314: Date Secured!
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## ntaw

Hahahahahahahaha oh man, if ONLY Death Company could score!


----------



## Varakir

The last 6 strips or so have been fantastic Tarkon, some very funny jokes :victory:


----------



## Tawa

Poor old Death Company :laugh:


----------



## SwedeMarine

Tawa said:


> Poor old Death Company :laugh:


I hate to admit that it took you saying this for me to actually get the last panel


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 317: Heroes in a Half Shell
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com/

Enjoy

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 318: Unbound Confusion
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Tarkon said:


> Nr 318: Unbound Confusion


True story :laugh:


----------



## Beaviz81

I love Wobbly Models and Viccus Maccus.  Word of God


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 319: Pest Control
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 320: Very Bulky
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 321: Brother Arethus Franklinor
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 322: Doctor's Appointment
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Tarkon said:


> New comic online!
> 
> Nr 322: Doctor's Appointment
> http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Greetz
> Tarkon


Ahahahaaa!!! :laugh:


----------



## Nordicus

Tarkon said:


> New comic online!
> 
> Nr 322: Doctor's Appointment
> http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com
> 
> Enjoy
> 
> Greetz
> Tarkon


Haha! cookie for you!


----------



## Varakir

Loving these atm mate, the quality is fantastic and every one has been really funny :victory:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 323: Vox Wars
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy

Greetz
Tarkon
@Varakir: thanks for the awesome compliment @Nordicus: mjam mjam


----------



## neferhet

vox wars is genius. you should hire that fan!


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 324: Full Moon
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comics online!

Nr 325: Eggs and Bakey
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Seems legit :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 326: Combat Ornaments
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 327: Animosity
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## gothik

these are briliant :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 328: Good Girls Gone Bad
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 329: Phobophobia
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 330: Beetlejuice
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

:laugh:

Love that one :good:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 331: Super Sled
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Also: go to the "Donate Fanart" page on the website to submit your own Wobbly Model Syndrome comic and it will be uploaded on wednesdays!

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 332: Meanwhile, in an Alternate Universe
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tawa

Ace :laugh:


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 333: Zoolander
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 334: Upgrades
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------



## revilo44

this one is brilliant, and great job doing fantasy ones as well


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 335: Oubliette
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon
@revilo44: thanks man


----------



## Tarkon

New comic online!

Nr 336: Model T
http://www.wobblymodelsyndrome.com

Enjoy 

Greetz
Tarkon


----------

